# Show us your womas!



## slacker (Nov 8, 2007)

Inspired by the bhp pics thread, I thought to create another, but this time for womas. So yes, everyone, show us your womas ;-)

I took a couple of quick shots I took of my little male woma this afternoon, just after a shed. And yeah, I know, one of them is oversharpened


----------



## Snakeaholic (Nov 8, 2007)

how big do they grow to?

they look so cute!


----------



## slacker (Nov 8, 2007)

It depends on the locality... these ones, maybe 5ft. Some get bigger though, I believe 

They're super cute little guys.. for some reason, everyone who's seen my little guys think the bhps are better looking, but not in my books!


----------



## wil (Nov 8, 2007)

Very Nice Mate, What Locale?


----------



## slacker (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Wil 

He's a Tanami


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2007)

Picking up 2 tanamai's very soon, how did you find yours when you first got him? very defensive?


----------



## baxtor (Nov 8, 2007)

these are a pair of S.A. form born december last year. They are both eating machines and probably the most laid back snakes there are. The male is about 1.3 metres and the female a little shorter


----------



## slacker (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome, Ricko 

Mine are quite well behaved and have been since I got them. They're still quite a distance from being used to handled, but only the female has bitten, and only once.

Both of them are terrified of the little hairs on my arm (one of them tickled the female, that's why she bit me... and only just barely got a tooth in) though.

So yes, they're nervous, but very, very far from being aggressive 

Both these guys and their cousins (bhps) have very impressive feeding responses though, that's the biggest thing to watch out for. I hook all of them out of the enclosure (I feed them in the enclosure) so that way they're used to the hook for handling and the tongs for food and there's no mixups between my hand and a rat heh. Call me a wimp, but that's the way I go about things 

Best of luck with your new additions, Ricko, I'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment out of them


----------



## slacker (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet, baxtor 

Which one's the male? There's a very marked colour difference between the two, huh?


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah cant wait to get them, may i ask who bred yours?


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is one of my WA "Boodarie-no-bigger-than-a-stimsoni" locale. She's less than a year old (just coming up to a year now i think) . SHe's about 1kg at the moment. 

-H


----------



## slacker (Nov 8, 2007)

To be honest, I'm not entirely sure.

I bought them off Cameron Lane in QLD, but I don't believe he bred them. I think a friend of his from NSW bred them.


----------



## slacker (Nov 8, 2007)

She is _stunning_ nephrurus! Hope mine turn out that good as they get bigger


----------



## baxtor (Nov 8, 2007)

-aspidites- said:


> Sweet, baxtor
> 
> Which one's the male? There's a very marked colour difference between the two, huh?


 
the male is the coiled up plain looking one. He has faded much more than the female, particularly around the head.
Judging by the weight of nephrurus's boodarie at around a kg mine must be putting his effort into length rather than weight. Last time I weighed him he was only around the 700 gram mark.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 8, 2007)

SNEAK ATTACK! :lol:





He's not snappy, as such, but he's sneaky! his head is not allowed near my hands now :shock: 'cause ya just can't tell when he is going to getcha!

he didn't like me taking a photo.. so he bit the phone too! (i have a rubber case on my phone)





and him when he's happy 





(sorry, only have a phone camera )
-Penny


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 8, 2007)

They are all very nice, but Nephrurus those ones you posted are absolute stunners. :shock:


----------



## aspidito (Nov 8, 2007)

*Wonderfull womas*

Here is a couple of SA womas, the dark female is about to shed so a little dry around the nose but more typical of SA colouring, the lighter one is an exceptional SA male & I hope to put him across a light female next year, the other photo shows the difference between a 2 year old SA & a 2 year old Uluru.
Cheers, Paul.


----------



## mat.m (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are a couple of my male Tanamis.One is a year old the other is 2.
First 2 pics are of the same male the 3rd is a different male Mat.


----------



## MatE (Nov 8, 2007)

Posted these before but its raining and im not getting my camera wet lol.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 8, 2007)

Interesting to see a pic of a woma actually having a good bite!I know they bluff and carry on at times but do't know of anyone yet that's actually been tagged by one,you're lucky it's not an adult,they'd have to be one of the pythons i'd least like to be tagged by.

I'm slowly changing my mind on womas and have seen some crackers that make me think of getting a pair.My favourite are the Rockhampton Downs womas and there's one advertised on the HERP TRADER at the moment with a very reduced pattern that i really like too,i'd put up the pic but they are copyrighted sorry..


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 8, 2007)

The one on herptrader looks a tad on the thin size. Nice looking snake all the same.


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2007)

BROWNS said:


> Interesting to see a pic of a woma actually having a good bite!I know they bluff and carry on at times but do't know of anyone yet that's actually been tagged by one,you're lucky it's not an adult,they'd have to be one of the pythons i'd least like to be tagged by.



Do they have big teeth?


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 9, 2007)

BROWNS said:


> Interesting to see a pic of a woma actually having a good bite!I know they bluff and carry on at times but do't know of anyone yet that's actually been tagged by one,you're lucky it's not an adult,they'd have to be one of the pythons i'd least like to be tagged by.



you should come and play with my woma, he is not the least bit defensive but will try to eat you for dinner. he isn't big yet (less than 4ft) but he is a bugger to remove once attached.
next time he gets me i will post pics.
P.S. Whiteyluvsrum has posted a few pics of his hungry male woma eating his toe, it's good for a laugh:lol:


----------



## viridis (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is a good example of a Rockhampton Downs Woma. I like the reduced patteren on the back and neck of good specimens. Not all RHD's animals look like this, as after all RHD's is just a locale of Woma , which is just the Far Northern extreme of a normal Tanamai.


----------



## ALLANA (Nov 9, 2007)

This is our Tanami and he would be around 5ft and is 3.5yr old, we paired him up with a nice girl this year. Still not sure if we will get anything though
View attachment 34132
View attachment 34133


----------



## yommy (Nov 9, 2007)

here's a few of my WA woma's, great little guys and just earned themselves a good feed of hoppers for this photo shoot effort


----------



## yommy (Nov 9, 2007)

aspidito said:


> Here is a couple of SA womas, the dark female is about to shed so a little dry around the nose but more typical of SA colouring, the lighter one is an exceptional SA male & I hope to put him across a light female next year, the other photo shows the difference between a 2 year old SA & a 2 year old Uluru.
> Cheers, Paul.



wow Paul the size difference is amazing. those SA's get big and chunky. What size do they max at?


----------



## Skeeta (Nov 9, 2007)

Im new at this so if i bugger up sorry, here are my 2 babies, they were in together for their first year of breeding but unfortunately no luck although they were always cuddling.


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are my gorgeous pair of SXR topaz womas. The first pic is the male, who discovered lst weekend that he likes the taste of people  Well, me in particular...


----------



## yommy (Nov 9, 2007)

l live the topaz they are a nice phase as well, can't beat the boodaries for size at the moment but the topaz are next on the list. Your male is stunning


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 9, 2007)

*Nice Womas*

Wow!! good to see all this woma pics, they are really great animals to keep.
Want a bit of character python then get a woma, sure will please you

With the price tag getting more affordable and a few morphs readily getting offered for sale
they are going to be very popular pythons to keep( they are always popular anyway)

Must add perhaps the best woma I've seen on flesh has to be URS RHD womas, rich colour
with a really distinct reduced side bars:shock:

here's a pics of my western male
Hope you like........


----------



## aspidito (Nov 9, 2007)

Very nice Joel, I didnt realise you had womas I thought it was only morelia running through your blood

In reply to Yommy the largest SA woma I have seen would have been around the 10 foot mark & that was a wild specimen, in captivity around the 7 foot mark:


----------



## Lars K (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, you guys have got some really awesome-looking Womas there!!! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## yommy (Nov 9, 2007)

aspidito said:


> Very nice Joel, I didnt realise you had womas I thought it was only morelia running through your blood
> 
> In reply to Yommy the largest SA woma I have seen would have been around the 10 foot mark & that was a wild specimen, in captivity around the 7 foot mark:



people bag out the SA phase but i've seen some stunners too. I just like how they monster over the other various localities. My boodaries are tiny compared to them


----------



## jay76 (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice mate. These are the nicest i have seen they are better in person


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 9, 2007)

I have posted these before, but here is Willy. He is almost 2 yo, Ti Tree locale.


----------



## Tristis (Nov 10, 2007)

RHD, ill need to get some updated pics


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been coveting all of the womas and this thread! It has got me wondering how long it will be before I convince my husband that it wouldn't be so bad to get one... I think I'll have to raise next year's Bredl's to adulthood before I start working on the woma. (Sigh) Maybe I'll get lucky and win one in the competition! LOL I can always dream:lol:


----------



## Lozza (Nov 10, 2007)

great looking womas guys - can't wait to get some of my own  Ive ordered a topaz pair yay


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 10, 2007)

aspidito said:


> Very nice Joel, I didnt realise you had womas I thought it was only morelia running through your blood
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> ...


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 10, 2007)

*Mr Woma*

Here is Mr Woma cruising around looking for a feed.


----------



## scorps (Nov 10, 2007)

love they tank slothhead woma looks happy


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 10, 2007)

SlothHead said:


> Here is Mr Woma cruising around looking for a feed.



a woma has 2 states, eating, or looking for more food (if my woma is any guide).


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 10, 2007)

viridis said:


> Here is a good example of a Rockhampton Downs Woma. I like the reduced patteren on the back and neck of good specimens. Not all RHD's animals look like this, as after all RHD's is just a locale of Woma , which is just the Far Northern extreme of a normal Tanamai.


 
I quite like the RHD form, their markings are very unique. Are you breeding the RHD womas Viridis?


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 10, 2007)

Beaut tank Slothhead - is it difficult to clean? I've got my Antaresia on sand with some big rocks and branches, but haven't been game to add fake plants or more textured wood because I'm worried about cleaning.


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 10, 2007)

very easy to clean, just pick up the bit that they have pooped on and take it out, replace it with some new stuff. As for deficating on the plants etc doesnt seem to happen, usually happens on the floor.


----------



## larks (Nov 11, 2007)

This is a Tanami we hatched out last month.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 11, 2007)

I have my Woma from Southern Cross Reptiles.
Love them and I am instant fan.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 11, 2007)

I just wish if they allow people with class1 licence to keep them. Can't see reason why not.


----------



## mat.m (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is a F/male that I have.I am waiting for her first clutch of eggs to hatch any day now.The pic was taken a year or so ago.
Mat


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 11, 2007)

edited...


----------



## PhilK (Nov 11, 2007)

Slatey, that one is awesome. Love the black nose.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 11, 2007)

come on browny tell us what you really think???

P.S how ya been mate? where are those jungle pics of yours we miss seeing?


----------



## sawoma (Nov 11, 2007)

*woma*

here is an old pic of a very large sa woma trying so show its size. it is actually 2.7m nose to tail tip.


----------



## sawoma (Nov 11, 2007)

*woma*

and some more womas. 
pale sa woma
young pinstripe rhd woma


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 11, 2007)

SA Woma: That pale one is magic!!


----------



## nervous (Nov 11, 2007)

yes i agree sawoma 
the pale 1 is magnificant but the other pinstripe downs is awsome also


----------



## sawoma (Nov 11, 2007)

*woma*

thanks, here is another pic of him next to a typical sa female


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 11, 2007)

*womas*

This is a pic of my Rabbit Flat Woma. Rabbit Flat is on the border of WA and NT adjacent to Ayers Rock


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Womas*

This is an older pic of one of my spotted womas, a line on which I am currently working.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 11, 2007)

solar 17 said:


> This is an older pic of one of my spotted womas, a line on which I am currently working.


Hi Solar, Any Rockhampton Downs history in your spotteds?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 11, 2007)

Solar: Where they always spotted or they started of banded and it faded to that if you get what i mean??


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 11, 2007)

*womas*

The spotted Womas are born that way and stay that way. The Rabbit Flat Womas are very similar to Rockhampton Downs, I don't know of any connection.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spotted Woma*

Here is another one of the spotteds, but as you can tell by the eye, she is coming up for a shed, but the photo highlights the spotted pattern.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 11, 2007)

Female Tanami...


----------



## viridis (Nov 12, 2007)

solar 17 said:


> This is a pic of my Rabbit Flat Woma. Rabbit Flat is on the border of WA and NT adjacent to Ayers Rock


 

Its actually alot further north Solor17. It its the same Rabbit Flats that I am thinking of it is adjacent to Tennant Creek, and near the border of WA and NT, approx 50 -75 kms se of the ghost mining town ''Tanami''. If you draw a straight line , going through Australia from Townsville in QLD to Pardoo in the Pilbara, WA, , you would come to the actual Rabbit Flat's road house.

Dont worry, you are not missing much by not visiting the roadhouse

Nice womas from there all the same.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Rabbit Flat Womas*

Viridis...l couldn,t agree more with your directions, having been through there several times, but l was just giving people that didn,t know the area a BASIC idea..........cheers solar 17


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's a few of my favourite shots of my boy i thought i would share


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2007)

solar 17 said:


> Here is another one of the spotteds, but as you can tell by the eye, she is coming up for a shed, but the photo highlights the spotted pattern.



Those are outstanding solar an awesome line for sure have you breed this line yet and do you offer many for sale?


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51430


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51430



Party pooper 

Can't you see we're trying to bet your thread count 

Only another 6 pages to go.............


----------



## fishead (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey guys, some magnificent womas there!!!!
Here's a pic of my two year old topaz male.


----------



## deebo (Nov 13, 2007)

here is a couple of pics my new tanami woma. Cant belive how docile he is.....


----------



## krusty (Dec 16, 2007)

god i love these treads on woma pics ,as there is just so meny nice lookers out there.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 16, 2007)

Awsome pics everyone someday I will own one. Just gotta convince the missus for another one.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 16, 2007)

Female Boodarie


----------



## Ricko (Dec 16, 2007)

nice pics MrBredli is she all bluff like bhp's are or is she a biter?

Cheers Rick


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 16, 2007)

All bluff mate, just like this male.


----------



## the_brad (Dec 17, 2007)

male tennent creek.


----------



## bubbaloush (Dec 17, 2007)

Some very gorgeous Woma's here, thats the next on my list of what i want either a BHP or woma


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2007)

They are all beautiful, but that Tennent's Creek one from the_brad is a knock-out!!! :shock:


----------



## yommy (Dec 17, 2007)

two of my boodaries feeding


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 17, 2007)

My female Tanami.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 17, 2007)

My womas.

Simone.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 17, 2007)

nice pics, are we able to see what that enclosure looks like by any chance simone? In the first photo?


----------



## krusty (Dec 17, 2007)

thats what i love to see more great looking womas.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 17, 2007)

Will try and take one tonight for you Ricko,

Simone.


----------



## rexs1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's one of this seasons hatchies. It's 6 weeks old. The other pic is of the father.cheers, Rex


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 17, 2007)

rexs1 said:


> Here's one of this seasons hatchies. It's 6 weeks old. The other pic is of the father.cheers, Rex


 
I love that hatchie, I think I saw these pics in a for sale thread, is that the hatchie you are keeping Rexs1?


----------



## rexs1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah mrmikk.The 2 that are for sale are from the same clutch as this hatchy . We are keeping the pale banded ones for future breeding.


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 17, 2007)

rexs1 said:


> Yeah mrmikk.The 2 that are for sale are from the same clutch as this hatchy . We are keeping the pale banded ones for future breeding.


 
I would be hanging onto that one too, but pity for me you aren't selling, that is a very nice Woma.


----------

